# Games Keep Minimizing



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 1, 2016)

So I have an Asus ROG G20 Gaming Desktop with 16gb of RAM, NVidia GeForce 970 4gb Video Card. Windows 10.  Anyway whenever I am playing games through Steam, every now and then my game will auto minimize itself, cause me to have to click the icon again to bring the game back up.  It is very annoying and sucks when I am trying to play a game that cannot be paused such as Dark Souls.  I do not know what is causing it, and multiple searches on Google have turned up various "fixes" that have not seemed to help.  I have disabled Windows Error reporting.  I have noticed that sometimes my comp will lose focus from whatever window I am in, and I have to reclick.  It happened just as I was typing this out actually.  So something is stealing focus but I am not sure what.  Any help that can solve this issue would be great.  I am so close to just setting everything back to factory defaults.


----------



## Tes_ (Jul 1, 2016)

I have the same issue. I'm pretty sure it's an NVidia driver issue conflicting with my Dell's default settings. Wish I could give you a fix, but I've been dealing with it for ages. Reformatting doesn't fix it.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 1, 2016)

If it's a driver issue, you might try updating to a new version or reverting back to an older one. Try updating first if that's an option. I advise against NVidia's v364.x due to reports of it crashing the PC on videos.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> So I have Windows 10



Found your problem mate. Downgrade to Windows 7 and you'll be smooth sailing as long as you're not technologically retarded. Windows 10 is still a bit early to be completely stable


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 1, 2016)

More specifically, Win10 likes to interrupt things for updates. They take so little time to initiate and they come and go so fast that they interrupt and minimize fullscreen applications so fast you won't know what did it. My advice to you is to either backpedal to 7 (if you can) or reschedule updates. in fact, you may prefer to _disable_ updates, as they seem to be coming out so frequently that they keep conflicting with each other and "breaking" otherwise perfectly fine programs. it's perfectly safe to update just once a month. in fact, some would argue it's safer.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 1, 2016)

Well I just disabled Windows Update.  Lets see if that works.  I also have another computer on order (gaming laptop), going to see if that has the same issue, if so, I know its something with Windows, if it doesn't do it, I will set my desktop back to factory defaults.  Because that means it is something that was preinstalled with the machine or something I installed.  I am also going to run Windows Focus Logger while playing a game to catch what is stealing focus while I am playing.


----------



## ijoe (Jul 1, 2016)

Ditching win10 is still a good idea if it is at all possible. I have no idea why anyone is even using it after microsoft's continuous hostile attitude toward its userbase.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 1, 2016)

This process popped up while playing Transformers War for Cybertron (E_TINVKAE), causing the game to minimize.  Unfortunately Google doesn't seem to know what it is.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 1, 2016)

Okay I did some more searching.  Turns out that process that minimized my game is tied to my wireless Epson WorkForce WF-7620.  I wonder why it is stealing focus tho?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> Okay I did some more searching.  Turns out that process that minimized my game is tied to my wireless Epson WorkForce WF-7620.  I wonder why it is stealing focus tho?



Obviously sensing the copious amounts of porn you're searching which caused it to be disgusted and say "aww hell naw I ain't finna keep this shit up. Best mess with ya mate".

It's usually how it goes. I'm sorry but you've gotta put it down


----------

